# KDE-Remotesitzung von Windows für Dummys



## JohnDoe (7. November 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich nutze seid kurzem Debian Sarge 3.1 auf einem Testrechner.
Bisher habe ich immer über die Bash gearbeitet. Seid zwei Tagen habe ich nun einen XServer mit KDE laufen.
Starte ich diesen lokal am Rechner startet sofort der KDE.
Ich kann außerdem via Putty von einem entfernten Windows-PC aus eine SSH-Session starten.
Nun suche ich aber eine Möglichkeit, mir eine neue Sitzung mit KDE aufzubauen.
Ich habe schon im Internet gesucht, aber mit dem gefunden komme ich nicht wirklich klar. Ich weiß, ich muss einen XServer für Windows installieren. Z. B. Cygwin. Also habe ich Cygwin installiert. Aber welche Module von Cygwin brauche ich, um die Remoteverbindung aufbauen zu können. Und was muss ich in Putty machen, um dann eine Sitzung zu starten.
Und muss ich noch Ports auf dem Router forwarden?
Fragen über Fragen... Könnt ihr mir helfen?

Danke im voraus...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. November 2006)

Du musst bei Putty einstellen, dass X11-Forwarding genutzt werden soll. Dies ist bei einem der unteren Einstellungspunkte zu finden, ich weiss grad nicht den Namen.
Und auch der SSH-Server muss entsprechend eingestellt werden sodass dieser X11-Forwarding anbietet.
Dabei siehst Du dann aber nicht den kompletten KDE-Desktop auf Deinem Rechner (X muss auch garnicht gestartet sein auf der Linux-Box) sondern lediglich die Anwendungen die Du startest.


----------



## JohnDoe (7. November 2006)

Und wie kann ich die Anwendung starten?

Ich starte Cygwin?
Ich starte Putty?
Ich gebe in Putty z.B. firefox ein?

Oder muss ich noch was machen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. November 2006)

Genau.
Du startest unter Windows den X-Server, baust anschliessend mit PuTTY die Verbindung zur Linux-Box auf und startest dort dann das Programm Deiner Wahl.


----------



## JohnDoe (7. November 2006)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort.
OK, drei Fragen hätte ich noch?

1. Kannst du mir sagen, wo ich auf dem X-Server auf der Linuxbox das X-Forwarding aktivieren muss?
2. Welchen X-Server für Windows kannst du empfehlen?
3. Woher weiß putty, dass ich das Programm über den X-Server haben möchte? Gebe ich zum Beispiel ftp ein, so sollte er ja in der Bash bleiben, gebe ich aber statt dessen k3b ein, so sollte er ja den XServer verwenden...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. November 2006)

JohnDoe hat gesagt.:


> 1. Kannst du mir sagen, wo ich auf dem X-Server auf der Linuxbox das X-Forwarding aktivieren muss?


Das geschieht in der Konfiguration des SSH-Servers.


JohnDoe hat gesagt.:


> 2. Welchen X-Server für Windows kannst du empfehlen?


Ich nutze auf der Arbeit auch den bei Cygwin enthaltenen X-Server. Funktioniert wunderbar.


JohnDoe hat gesagt.:


> 3. Woher weiß putty, dass ich das Programm über den X-Server haben möchte? Gebe ich zum Beispiel ftp ein, so sollte er ja in der Bash bleiben, gebe ich aber statt dessen k3b ein, so sollte er ja den XServer verwenden...


Da hast weder Du noch PuTTY was mit zu tun. Das gestartete Programm will entweder mit dem X-Server verbinden oder eben nicht.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (8. November 2006)

Vielleicht könnte auch vnc für dich interessant sein. Dadurch kann man zwar ein ganzes X forwarden, allerdings nur ein virtuelles (soviel ich weiß).

Es gibt zwei Angebote...tightvnc und realvnc beide sind kostenlos erhältlich.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. November 2006)

Also ich wuerde hier auf jeden Fall SSH mit X11-Forwarding empfehlen, auch wenn dies halt einen X-Server auf dem lokalen Rechner benoetigt.

Hier mal die Vor- und Nachteile (meiner Meinung nach) von VNC:
Vorteile:

Man verbindet mit dem aktuell laufenden X-Server auf dem Server und kann dann dort arbeiten kann als wuerde man davor sitzen.
Nachteile:

Ein weiterer Server der laufen muss. Dies ist eine weitere Angriffsstelle. SSH laeuft eh meist.
Meiner Erfahrung nach ist VNC ein gutes Stueck langsamer als X11-Forwarding ueber SSH. Ich arbeite damit so als wuerde die Anwendung auf meinem Rechner laufen, auch in der Geschwindigkeit im Grunde. VNC ist da, wie gesagt, meiner Meinung nach, ein gutes und merkbares Stueck langsamer.
Damit VNC genutzt werden kann muss auf dem Server der X-Server laufen. Dies ist beim X11-Forwarding nicht noetig da dort der X-Server auf dem Client genutzt wird.
Ich sehe auch keinen wirklichen Grund warum man denn den kompletten Desktop haben muesste. Man kann Anwendungen auch ueber die Shell starten und voll nutzen. Und man geniesst dabei einen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil. Weiterhin duerfte der Server dadurch auch weniger belastet werden.


----------



## JohnDoe (9. November 2006)

Danke für deine Tipps.
Ich finde leider die Option nicht, dem lokalen X11-Server das forwarding zu gestatten.
Kannst du mir sagen, in welcher conf ich den Eintrag finde. Ich nutze x-window.

Danke im voraus...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. November 2006)

Wie oft denn noch?  Der X-Server hat damit nichts zu tun, das wird bei SSH eingestellt.
Sowohl beim Server (sshd) als auch beim Client (PuTTY) muss X11-Forwarding aktiviert sein.

sshd_config (die solltest Du unter /etc, wahrscheinlich wohl in /etc/ssh, finden koennen):
X11Forwarding yes

PuTTY:
Connection -> SSH -> X11 -> Enable X11 forwarding


----------



## JohnDoe (1. Dezember 2006)

Ich hatte endlich Zeit, mich weiter mit dem Thema zu befassen. Leider klappt es immer noch nicht. Um die Fehlerquelle Windows auszuschließen, habe ich ein zweites Debian mit einem Gnome aufgesetzt.
Ich starte ssh und versuche dann, mir k3b zu holen. Leider ohne Erfolg.
Hier mal der bash auszug. Ich habe das ganze in einer Konsole im Gnome ausgeführt:


```
horsttest@debiantestpc:~$ ssh -l grossman -X host
Password:
Linux pc-deb 2.6.8-3-386 #1 Thu Sep 7 05:39:52 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux

The programs included with the Debian GNU/Linux system are free software;
the exact distribution terms for each program are described in the
individual files in /usr/share/doc/*/copyright.

Debian GNU/Linux comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY, to the extent
permitted by applicable law.

Last login: Fri Dec  1 08:00:22 2006 from gw-pas1.net.fh-muenchen.de
horst@pc-deb:~$ k3b
QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used
QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used
QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used
QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used
kbuildsycoca running...
DCOP Cleaning up dead connections.
```

Sonst passiert nichts.
Das Forwarding auf dem Server habe ich gesetzt...


----------

